# Ashmanix Countdown Timer



## Ashmanix (Oct 8, 2022)

Ashmanix submitted a new resource:

Countdown Timer - A countdown timer dockable window for OBS



> This plugin is designed to allow you to use a text source in OBS to show a countdown timer that updates in real time. It is designed using the OBS C/C++ API and is therefore a native plugin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Ashmanix (Nov 7, 2022)

Ashmanix updated Ashmanix Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Simple Bug Fix



> This release fixes an issue where OBS would crash when shutting down due to the plugin trying to release a non existent source.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## homes (Nov 9, 2022)

so can real time clock be added to this?


----------



## Uruchima (Nov 10, 2022)

Could you also add a countdown to a Specific Time?


----------



## Ashmanix (Nov 19, 2022)

Ashmanix updated Ashmanix Countdown Timer with a new update entry:

Added Countdown to Time and Hotkeys



> This update adds the following features:
> - *Countdown to time:* You can now set a time for the counter to count down to.
> - *Hotkeys*: You can set hotkeys for all the buttons used in the plugin.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jegadk (Dec 25, 2022)

And if it also could count up, it will be great


----------



## ThrottleLP (Dec 26, 2022)

Nice and Simple Plugin, but I discovered a simple bug (?): If you set it to time mode and set the target to a time already in the past, it won't start the timer at all. Wouldn't it be better to let the timer overflow and count down the set time next day (or give the option to do so)?
Example:
Current Time: 10:00:00
Set Time: 08:00:00
Timer: 22:00:00


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 27, 2022)

Thank You So Much for taking the time for the detailed instructions! I had it all up there and couldn't figure out why I couldn't get the clock to start. Now it does!


----------



## Ashmanix (Dec 28, 2022)

ThrottleLP said:


> Nice and Simple Plugin, but I discovered a simple bug (?): If you set it to time mode and set the target to a time already in the past, it won't start the timer at all. Wouldn't it be better to let the timer overflow and count down the set time next day (or give the option to do so)?
> Example:
> Current Time: 10:00:00
> Set Time: 08:00:00
> Timer: 22:00:00


Hi @ThrottleLP I did this to make my life easier as the timer isn't designed to handle counting down for more than a day so preventing it from setting if set before the current time was the quickest solution. 

In the future I might implement days along with hours, minutes and seconds and then I'd look to implement this solution. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ThrottleLP (Jan 1, 2023)

Ashmanix said:


> Hi @ThrottleLP I did this to make my life easier as the timer isn't designed to handle counting down for more than a day so preventing it from setting if set before the current time was the quickest solution.
> 
> In the future I might implement days along with hours, minutes and seconds and then I'd look to implement this solution. Thanks for the feedback!


Thank you for reading and replying to feedback!


----------

